# Trying To I.D. This Schwinn



## Jewelman13 (May 5, 2016)

Trying to id this Schwinn. This is the only picture I have of it.... Sorry. I am told it's from 1945... But maybe earlier. Suppose to pick it up for $125.


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2016)

Weird, looks like a 41 DX with fender treatments like the 46 model.


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 6, 2016)

Here are catalog pics from 41:







Kinda looks like a cross between the both....


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2016)

I'm going with '41 based on the flat rims-provided they haven't been swapped out. I'd be on it for $125 all day long. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm going with '41 based on the flat rims-provided they haven't been swapped out. I'd be on it for $125 all day long. V/r Shawn



Yeah...especially if it has a 3 rib delta

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (May 6, 2016)

Bingo-lingo


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 6, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Bingo-lingo




Bingo-lingo?


----------



## Pantmaker (May 6, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> Bingo-lingo?



ah...sorry...had an uncle that would use that phrase to mean, "I completely agree."


----------



## spoker (May 6, 2016)

SI


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 6, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> ah...sorry...had an uncle that would use that phrase to mean, "I completely agree."





Cool beans!


----------



## Awhipple (May 6, 2016)

I'd buy that for 125!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 6, 2016)

Go for it!

Would like to know serial number and to see a close-up photo of the handle-bar grips... side inscription.


----------



## GTs58 (May 6, 2016)

Here is the 1946 model. I still think it's a 41 with 46 style fenders. Was there a change in the late 41 production using a the newer style fenders?
Maybe it is a 45 model! * *


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 7, 2016)

The 41 Hollywood had the fender strings... In the 45/46 catalogs I don't seen any other bikes that have the fender strings. Hard to tell with just black and white photos copies.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Here is the 1946 model. I still think it's a 41 with 46 style fenders. Was there a change in the late 41 production using a the newer style fenders?
> Maybe it is a 45 model! * *



I had a late 41 girls with no string... bike was og. It also had the built in fender light and deluxe guard. 


GTs58 said:


> Here is the 1946 model. I still think it's a 41 with 46 style fenders. Was there a change in the late 41 production using a the newer style fenders?
> Maybe it is a 45 model! * *





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> Trying to id this Schwinn. This is the only picture I have of it.... Sorry. I am told it's from 1945... But maybe earlier. Suppose to pick it up for $125.



What Is the serial number...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 7, 2016)

The mystery continues!!! Picked the bike up and am told it was bought brand new in 40's... Here are more pics:






















And the one that everybody's been waiting for....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> The mystery continues!!! Picked the bike up and am told it was bought brand new in 40's... Here are more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the flat rims , the metal horn button and script grips I'm still gonna say it's 41... I had a Gxxxxx serial bike that was a 41...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 7, 2016)

Aren't the tanks dif pre to post? Like taller at the front on pre and no embossed wing?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

And it looks like the blue they used in 41... what I've heard is the cobalt blue changed a bit that year ...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

Plus 1940 had a hanging tank....so this is definitely a 41... and I seem to remember 41 having 2 bars that connect the downtube and all the other years had one...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

Girls 41 dx

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2016)

Super nice 41. Hard to believe she's still a virgin after all those years. She even has her horn button.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Aren't the tanks dif pre to post? Like taller at the front on pre and no embossed wing?



41 was the first year for the embossed..but the dx version was like this one....I don't know about the height..... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Aren't the tanks dif pre to post? Like taller at the front on pre and no embossed wing?



I think the height is the same... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 7, 2016)

Looks like horn slots up top on prewar, below on post?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 7, 2016)

Per the Schwinn serial number chart found in the top forum post of Schwinn section, Obi is correct, the serial number falls in 1941....  If there's any sequence in those numbers thru the year; looks like late third / early fourth quarter of 1941. Just sayin'...

Beautiful find /price, too OK. Now use the CABE cleaning tips and keep that one original... and turn heads!


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 7, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> And it looks like the blue they used in 41... what I've heard is the cobalt blue changed a bit that year ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




This girl is definitely cobalt blue.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> This girl is definitely cobalt blue.



In 41 they put less red in it or something.... my 39 was more deeper cobalt then my 41 was

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 7, 2016)

Where can I find NOS fender string? The old string used to have a blue spiral.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> Where can I find NOS fender string? The old string used to have a blue spiral.



You can find something similar....just can't remember where

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## robertc (May 7, 2016)

Jewelman 13,

When you find the string Please let me know where. I have one I need to string a fender skirt on. 1941 also


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 9, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Girls 41 dx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





I forgot to say thanks for the help!


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 10, 2016)

robertc said:


> Jewelman 13,
> 
> When you find the string Please let me know where. I have one I need to string a fender skirt on. 1941 also





This is a possibility :

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=221845947908

8/12ply 2mm Cotton Bakers Twine Cord Rope Crochet Crafts Wrapping Thread 2-20yr


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 10, 2016)

robertc said:


> Jewelman 13,
> 
> When you find the string Please let me know where. I have one I need to string a fender skirt on. 1941 also




I'm ordering this one. Gonna give it a try.



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=141865138967

8-Ply 2mm Cotton Bakers Twine Spool 100/500m String Cord Crafts 20 Colors Upick


----------



## robertc (May 10, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> I'm ordering this one. Gonna give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good deal, thanks for the information.


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 17, 2016)

Doing a little clean up on her.  So far she's looking good.


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 17, 2016)

I'm really happy how this old girl turned out. It's late here, and I'll have better pics later. I ended up using white nylon cord for the fender strings. Looks sharp with just blue and white.


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 18, 2016)

Here are better pics as promised.

















98% all original. Only thing I changed were the tires, and added the fender strings.


----------



## rollfaster (May 18, 2016)

Great bike, nice cleanup.


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## DonChristie (May 18, 2016)

Looks fantastic! Great bike, save and cleanup! If it were me, I would do some photina treatment on the string and whitewalls to make them less white and more yellowish to match the patina. Ride on!


----------



## DonChristie (May 18, 2016)

Double post!


----------

